# The start of my long tank.



## ZE52414 (Jul 20, 2017)

So recently I picked up Elgin long tank frame tank crankset and I'm now getting ready to start it up.  Yesterday at work I wasn't busy and had a great idea to make me a drop stand. Text a fellow caber to get some rough dimensions off one of his stands for a little reference. When I got home I bolted it down and realized it was a little tall and the edge of the stand wouldn't catch the ears. Although it would work I decided to make a little engineering change and now it turned out pretty good! As for the rest...couple days ago i bought a lot of a girls bike to get my project rolling. Anxiously waiting for there arrival but here is where I'm at as of now! 

The fork is one item I did buy it will need to have some threads added and cut down. I personally have never done this so maybe I could get some help. Does anyone know the correct dye that I will need to make this happen??? As far as the threads go?? 

Here's a few pics of the first drop stand i made and then the new and improved one thanks for looking guys


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 24, 2017)

Received most of the parts for the build. Taking them to work tomororw and stripping the house paint off. Waiting on the truss rods an a few other little parts. Still have to shorten the fork and add threads. Then I'll go from there ended up getting the rack as well, but I don't think I'll be using it :/


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 24, 2017)

Like that style bike!  Keep us posted, as I would like to see the improvements that you make.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 24, 2017)

Rides4Fun said:


> Like that style bike!  Keep us posted, as I would like to see the improvements that you make.



I will for sure. It should be completely bare metal tomorrow afternoon still kinda up in the air on what I'm going to do....one of my favorite styles as well. Thanks for looking man.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 26, 2017)

Still have some stripping to do. But most is off for now. Still have to cut down the fork which has been fun trying to find a die. My truss rods should here soon I hope! Until then I'll ponder about what the heck I'm going to do with the paint. Maybe just a clear and be done. Lol. Who knows.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 26, 2017)

I went ahead and put this other chainring on it. Looks better I think.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 26, 2017)

It's a nice look! Have you seen this one? I think it belongs to pookie42


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 26, 2017)

That is the bike I was kinda going off of!!! I love it!!! 


jacob9795 said:


> It's a nice look! Have you seen this one? I think it belongs to pookie42View attachment 650672


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 26, 2017)

Does your steerer tube need to be cut?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 26, 2017)

It does. And I'm waiting for my truss rods. I have a buddy that says he has a die. If he doesn't find it I'm just going to order one off of eBay. 

I lack patience though :/


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 26, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Does your steerer tube need to be cut?


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 26, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> It does. And I'm waiting for my truss rods. I have a buddy that says he has a die. If he doesn't find it I'm just going to order one off of eBay.
> 
> I lack patience though :/



It should be 1x24tpi?  I used my citibank thankyou points to buy the parktool kit, I just got it in the mail. Thank you citibank. I'm going to play around with it tomorrow. I need to chase some threads on a project and practice sizing a steerer tube down just for the experience. 
They are pricey but worth having. Good luck. It's looking great


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 26, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> It should be 1x24tpi?  I used my citibank thankyou points to buy the parktool kit, I just got it in the mail. Thank you citibank. I'm going to play around with it tomorrow. I need to chase some threads on a project and practice sizing a steerer tube down just for the experience.
> They are pricey but worth having. Good luck. It's looking great



Yes sir 1-24. Let me know how it goes!!! Shouldn't be to bad i wouldn't think. Thanks man. Hopefully by the weekend I will have some more done


----------



## Scribble (Jul 26, 2017)

One of my favorite bikes ever, still looking for a good one.
Yours is beautiful


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 27, 2017)

Scribble said:


> One of my favorite bikes ever, still looking for a good one.
> Yours is beautiful



Thanks man!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 27, 2017)

Just needing to get my steer tube cut down then I can really get this going.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-24-Right-hand-Thread-Die-1-24-TPI-/120825423104


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 28, 2017)

Believe I have that die... And we're neighbors; so, message me if you want to borrow.... Am in Milwaukee today, but be home Sunday afternoon/evening.


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 4, 2017)

Finally got the fork chopped. That was a lot easier than I thought. . Just need to find me a seat post bolt and throw a chain on. Almost a rider. Still unsure what I'm going to do about the paint I kinda like it the way it sits.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Aug 4, 2017)

awesome bike!  If i'm not mistaken, you need the notched seat post bolt in this for sale thread.  if i am wrong, hopefully someone else will be nice enough to correct me:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nos-seat-posts-3-different-styles.109257/#post-718701


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you!  I will definitely check it out man! I appreciate it!


----------

